# Build rail from metal pipe



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Is it flattened like that all the way along the bottom or just that end?


----------



## Chamaica (Nov 20, 2016)

It's just the end.


----------



## BeastoftheEast (Nov 1, 2016)

Do you access to a welding machine? i would weld legs to the bottom, but I work in an Industrial environment and have unlimited access to pipe and steel. How tall are you trying to make it?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Welding would obviously be easiest, but you could still drill holes in it and mount it on a 2x4, then build legs onto the wood. If you bang out the end so it is round could theoretically put a PVC pipe through it and then build legs off a small amount of pipe you leave hanging out the end.


----------



## Chamaica (Nov 20, 2016)

No welding equipment (or experience) so I have to do something else. It doesn't have to be high at all, to make it higher I can always use snow. 

My initial plan was to drill a hole close to the end on each end and then just attach a piece of wood underneath with a screw from the inside. Just to work as an anchor in the snow. But I thought I should ask here before I do anything.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Chamaica said:


> No welding equipment (or experience) so I have to do something else. It doesn't have to be high at all, to make it higher I can always use snow.
> 
> My initial plan was to drill a hole close to the end on each end and then just attach a piece of wood underneath with a screw from the inside. Just to work as an anchor in the snow. But I thought I should ask here before I do anything.


That's a good idea if you want to just build it up on the snow. Another option for the anchor would be to find a short pipe with a threaded fitting in the end so you can actually bolt the anchor directly into the pipe. That would be a tighter fit than a piece of wood.


----------



## Chamaica (Nov 20, 2016)

Threaded seems like a good idea. Time to check out the hardware store.


----------



## Chamaica (Nov 20, 2016)

Ended up going the easy route, just screwed on two pieces of wood and hope that it will hold up for a hile.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I was going to suggest making a couple of triangles out of wood for the base then cut out or file a notch for the pipe to sit in and a couple of holes drilled through the pipe to screw it to the triangle bases. 

What you got now looks way too low, it will just basically be sitting on top of the snow.


----------



## Chamaica (Nov 20, 2016)

The plan is to put it on top of a small spine so it shouldn't matter too much. If it sucks I'll just change it.
edit: It sucked, I need to build bigger legs.


----------

